# Another grappling vid



## masherdong (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is a video of me rolling with 10th Planet Jiu Jitsu Brown Belt, Brandon Quick.  Boy, do I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2008)

*Nice work and keep going at it*.  You made a nice move to get out of the bottom position from the mount unfortunately he was relaxed and ready to counter. 

One thing I do not like to let people do is have that middle leg in so that they can start to set up the butterfly guard.  Just way to many easy sweeps from there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cool Video!


----------

